# So Whatd Santa bring ya??



## Trophyman (Dec 25, 2013)

Been wantin a Sling Box so Santa heard me


----------



## Rusty (Dec 25, 2013)

A tablet. If I have too much trouble, my 8 year old grandson can help.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 25, 2013)

My dog, who I thought we were going to have to put down this week, is doing much better. My 91 y/o mother is still around and kickin, I have a new 3 month old grand son, there is really nothing else I wanted. Couldn't of asked for a better day. Cooked a big breakfast for the clan this morning and grilled some strips tonite. I'm tired...


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2013)

I got an electric razor and got to watch my daughter open a bunch of presents.


----------



## havasu (Dec 25, 2013)

I too had a great Christmas.  I had my kids and grandkids all together for the first time in years. 

View attachment 20131224_154206.jpg


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 25, 2013)

I had a goodun! Lots of family time. We went to my Grandaddys today and had a feast and some good time, I gave my boy a ride on the same wheel horse tractor that I rode as a kid it was fun(he said it was old and worn out) My 3 year old got a power wheel John Deere tractor with a loader and trailer. along with alot of other not needed toys!(we will be sorting thru the old ones) Hes happy and thats all that really matters to me. I scored a new water proof huntin jacket and some cash that will go into some bow upgrades. I tell folks every year dont get me anything I get plenty through out the year If I need or want something bad enough I buy it but they never listen......


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 26, 2013)

havasu said:


> I too had a great Christmas.  I had my kids and grandkids all together for the first time in years.



GREAT PIC!!!
Nothing more important than family!! My kids are scattered around the US so all together time is rare. Hope everybody had a great day. 

View attachment Pat-Patty-Ab-Geo.jpg


----------



## havasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Trophyman, although that is a great pic, I'm going to have to seize your "Man Card" for 24 hours due to you holding the cat instead of the dog for the pic! Men folk ALWAYS get to hold the dog!


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 26, 2013)

havasu said:


> Trophyman, although that is a great pic, I'm going to have to seize your "Man Card" for 24 hours due to you holding the cat instead of the dog for the pic! Men folk ALWAYS get to hold the dog!



HAHAHAHA! As you may be able to tell, that damn cat was not happy! Nobody EVER picks him up because he acts like he's going to the guillotine Like trying to hold a tiger on crack!!


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm still waiting!

seems santa  couldn't find our house,   I told him "just ask the bill collectors" 
they always find us!


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 30, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> I'm still waiting!
> 
> seems santa  couldn't find our house,   I told him "just ask the bill collectors"
> they always find us!



Yea---I've always wondered bout that I've moved 26x and the contents of my mailbox has NEVER changed

I hope everybody had a great Christmas, and the New Year is more than you expected.


----------

